# More eggs!



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2014)

I had 7 YF eggs in the incubator, four of which were retained eggs that came out with the new bunch, then I found (if I'm remembering correctly) 5 sitting in the sun and probably cooked. So two clutches of YF eggs in the incubator. The incubator is smelling pretty ripe, so I don't hold out much hope of any of them being any good. So this a.m. when I opened the shed to the YF tortoises I saw an egg on the floor and when I moved the box they sleep under there were 4 more under there. Hopefully this time I'll be lucky enough to hatch out some YF babies!!


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Hope they hatch out for yah. Yellow foots are awesome and very underrated. I have had fertility issues with all mine. Seems I can't find a large enough male to handle the jumbo females.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2014)

I really don't think size is an issue. I had a very young and quite small male leopard tortoise - about a quarter the size of the large female. He was able to subdue her, cover her and subsequently the eggs hatched.

You might try separating them for a few months. When you put him back in with them he will go at it with renewed vigor and maybe get the job done.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 2, 2014)

X~cellent .....
Keep the updates .......and some pics!......Congrads on them " mellow yellows" ....


----------



## dmmj (Dec 2, 2014)

Size matters not, as a wise man once said. It is thee motion of the ocean, not the size of your dinghy, ok that's enough. Is this your first big batch of yf eggs?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Size matters not, as a wise man once said. It is thee motion of the ocean, not the size of your dinghy, ok that's enough. Is this your first big batch of yf eggs?


Hahahaha. It is with my big females.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2014)

I have three YF's that I raised from eggs that are now about 4 or 5 years old. No eggs in the intervening years, but now I'm getting going again - with eggs at least. Having a hard time getting any of them to hatch, though.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I have three YF's that I raised from eggs that are now about 4 or 5 years old. No eggs in the intervening years, but now I'm getting going again - with eggs at least. Having a hard time getting any of them to hatch, though.


When I had a nice alpha male and hatched them out I incubated them like Redfoots, mid 80s. But I covered them with sphagnum moss and had them buried quite deep in vermiculite. That seemed to help. We will find out in 4-5 more months if it still worked. Have some incubating too. Say Yvonne are your Eggs from these guys huge?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2014)

About the same size as a ping pong ball. They're from my young YF and she's not very big.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2014)

*fingers crossed* Come on and get some of these hatched! I need a couple more to go with my lone guy.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmmm 


Yvonne G said:


> About the same size as a ping pong ball. They're from my young YF and she's not very big.


weee compared to my guys. There mammoth eggs. But then again they came from the "amazon basin" area from Peru so who knows.


----------



## Telid (Dec 7, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Hmmm
> 
> weee compared to my guys. There mammoth eggs. But then again they came from the "amazon basin" area from Peru so who knows.


Kelly likes'm big.


----------



## GotTurtles (Dec 12, 2014)

Good luck Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 31, 2014)

How are the eggs all looking?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 31, 2014)

Telid said:


> Kelly likes'm big.


Yep I sure do. Here's a possible amazon basin female. She's a tanker. Only had her for 2 years and she's grown 4" and gained 8 pounds.


----------



## Telid (Dec 31, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yep I sure do. Here's a possible amazon basin female. She's a tanker. Only had her for 2 years and she's grown 4" and gained 8 pounds.
> View attachment 112237


The one you gave me is the youngest of my torts, and easily the biggest. It's quite amusing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> How are the eggs all looking?



My incubator smells, but I added moist vermiculite to cover the eggs and now the gnats are gone. But so far nothing is hatching.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> My incubator smells, but I added moist vermiculite to cover the eggs and now the gnats are gone. But so far nothing is hatching.


Man sucks. I had one explode yesterday so had to throw that clutch out. I put the rest in the "egg pot" buried.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't toss the eggs when one explodes in the incubator. I just clean up the goop and leave them in there. That's the way my last three YF's hatched. Those eggs were black and stinkin', and after one exploded, a few weeks later the three babies hatched out of black stinkin' eggs.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Man sucks. I had one explode yesterday so had to throw that clutch out. I put the rest in the "egg pot" buried.



Why throw them all out?


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 2, 2015)

So do you think that mine still seeming to be fresh and white and odour free from 3/12/14 is a positive? Clutching at straws and hoping for a baby lots here lol


----------



## tortadise (Jan 2, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Why throw them all out?


That batch was no good. Lots of flies and very light in weight. Still have 14 more incubating though.


----------



## allegraf (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 4, 2015)

katfinlou said:


> So do you think that mine still seeming to be fresh and white and odour free from 3/12/14 is a positive? Clutching at straws and hoping for a baby lots here lol


I have no experience with eggs, but I think odour free is better than stinky!

I have to laugh at myself: I keep forgetting that in the UK, yall write your numerical dates with the DAY first but here in the US, we write the MONTH first. So when I saw your post I first thought "She layed in March??? No she didn't- I'm sure it was December..." then I remembered!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2015)

Update time!! ...please


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2015)

Still cookin'. So far none has exploded and the incubator has no gnats and doesn't smell too awful bad!


----------

